# Vivitar DF-583 or Canon 430EX II?



## Rocketman1978 (Jan 14, 2013)

All,

I ordered the Canon 430EX II the other evening and was contacted by the merchant that they were out of stock and suggested the Vivitar DF-583 as a replacement.  The CSR even promoted the Vivitar over the Canon, since I was in the car I didn't have the opportunity to do a side by side comparison I just said to make the change and now I am second-guessing my decision.  The nice thing is the Vivitar is $55 less than the Canon, I also notice in comparing specs that the Vivitar has range of 18-180mm versus the Canon at 24-105mm.  

What are your thoughts, opinions, etc.?  Thanks so much, using a flash other than my on-camera is new to me, I'm really looking forward to it and simply want to choose the best product.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Jan 15, 2013)

Never mind, got the 430EX II and haven't looked back. Canceled the Vivitar order. So far really impressed and completely satisfied.


----------

